# Problème lecture film et partage à domicile



## sep2012 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème assez bizarre avec mon apple TV et j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.

Première précision j'utilise un IMAC dernière génération sous Lion et les dernières versions de Itunes et Apple TV.

Deuxième précision importante : jusqu'au WE dernier tout fonctionnait parfaitement et je n'ai fait aucune modification depuis.

Mon problème : A partir de mon mac je peux écouter mes musiques et les diffuser via l'apple TV en cliquant sur l'icône "choisir les hauts parleur à utiliser" et en sélection Apple TV. Par contre impossible de lire un film (tous achetés sur Itunes), j'ai l'impression qu'il tente de se connecter à l'itunes store et je finis par obtenir le message :
"Une erreur sest produite lors du chargement de ce contenu."

Lorsque je passe sur mon apple TV, dans la section "Ordinateur" je vois ma bibliothèque mais lorsque je tente d'y accéder vie l'apple TV j'obtiens un message d'erreur "connexion à bibliothèque de XXXX" impossible"!

J'arrive à envoyer les musiques sur l'apple TV mais c'est tout alors qu'il y a quelques jours je n'avais pas de problème. Par ailleurs, à partir de mon Iphone Airplay fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai mis des films sur mon IPHONE (ceux de ma bibliothèque ITUNES) et en passant par l'IPHONE je peux les lire sur l'apple TV.

Que se passe-t'il? Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème? Comment faire pour pouvoir de nouveau lire mes films sur l'apple TV à partir de ma bibliothèque ITUNES?

J'espère avoir été clair. Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

 ton apple tv est branché via ethernet ou  wifi ?
 sinon essaies de le redemarrer 
Cordialement


----------



## George78 (16 Janvier 2012)

... vérifier que tu as bien activé le partage de ta bibli iTunes avec le même Apple ID ??.. refaire le log á 4 chiffres pour que ton iTunes reconnaisse ton ATV ??..


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre le même problème, j'ai un Macbook Pro sous SL et une Apple TV (tous à jour) je ne peux plus depuis mon Mac envoyer la lecture d'un film via Airplay également tous achetés sur iTunes store.

Voici le message : 
_Une erreur sest produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay «*Apple*TV*». Une erreur inconnue sest produite (406)._

Par contre depuis l'Apple TV je peux aller dans ma bibliothèque et lancer le film...:mouais:

Un bug d'iTunes 10.5.3 ?


----------



## George78 (2 Mars 2012)

... je ne suis pas sûr que Airplay fonctionne sous SL ?!?..


----------



## riggs62 (22 Juin 2012)

si si, ca fonctionne sous 10.6.8 

ici pas mal de bugs aussi souvent un arret brusque de lecture sur apple tv suis d'un message :"apple tv une erreur s'est produite lors du chargement de ce contenu"

parfois ca crash carrement, lapple tv ne redemarre pas mais se met a charger et me remet sur l'ecran d'acceuil....

je viens de desactiver les partages a domiciles de limac (10.6.8)' le macbook pro (10.7.4), les apps remote ipad1 et iphone 4s (5.1.1 pour les 2) et pour finir l'apple tv (5.02), j.ai ensuite redemarré tous les peripheriques puis reactivé le partage a domicile partout.... ca a l'air de fonctionner pour le moment.... a suivre....


----------

